# sexing anoles



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

how do you sex anoles pics of what to look for thanks


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

males have pre-anal pores, larger display pouche and a thickened base of the tail.
I dont have and pics but i'll have a look around.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

here u go


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks my man


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Nice link Death....


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I tried to get a good picture best I could get any conclusions if possible?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It looks like a very dehydrated male from that picture...but that is an inconclusive guestimate, as I can not see its head and throst fan well. You need to boost your humidity big time, and a bath in pedialite would not hurt him either....


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I'd agree with CK, looks like a male to me.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> It looks like a very dehydrated male from that picture...but that is an inconclusive guestimate, as I can not see its head and throst fan well. You need to boost your humidity big time, and a bath in pedialite would not hurt him either....:nod:


I was gonna buy a mini waterfall for him should I. I know it will raise the humidity.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a very dehydrated male from that picture...but that is an inconclusive guestimate, as I can not see its head and throst fan well. You need to boost your humidity big time, and a bath in pedialite would not hurt him either....:nod:
> ...


 and also try a fog machine
they work wonders for making humidity rise


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > CrocKeeper said:
> ...


 decided not to buy waterfall im gonna use a humidifier since I have one already


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

also how long should I let the humidifier run Im doing 1 hour and how often every 3 hours.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> also how long should I let the humidifier run Im doing 1 hour and how often every 3 hours.


 depends on the humidity of the tank
if its starts getting really low just plug it back in


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Just keep a waterdish above the heatmat


----------

